# NAS in the morning



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Well Gents,

I've finally got just a couple hours to head out I'm the morning (about 6ish) and try my hand at this salt water fishing thing haha

I know NAS probably isn't the best spot to go, but with my limited time it's the place I can get to quickest and spend more time "in the water".

I know fresh live bait would be best, but is the frozen shrimp or frozen cut bait at walmart worth anything at all? I have no clue what I'm fishing for because, well I've never been before.

I'm thinking about heading to the area across from NATTC HQ if anyone is familiar. There or serenity point.

Thanks guys,
Brad


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Walmart Bait Shop*

Amigo, I can tell you that the shrimp from Walmart would not be my first choice. You have Gray's Tackle just up the road, Outcast not too far away, a new Hot Spots under the Barrs Bridge, a seafood market there too, Winn-Dixie and Publix. That said, one of the biggest Specs I have ever seen was caught on a piece of dried Bonita that had been laying on the dock all day. Don't know your spot but if your bait is not in the water you don't have a prayer. Get out there and get em. Good luck.


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks. I'll google the shops you are talking about and see if I can't find them. Really new to the area.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

As far as where to get bait and good advice for a newbie....

either go out the back gate, turn left at first light (Gulf Beach Hwy) continue 5-6 miles until you reach the Winn Dixie shopping center on the right, Grey's Tackle is located left of Winn Dixie.

Or

Go out the front gate, turn right on Barrancas Ave, Outcast Bait and Tackle will be on the left 4-5 miles down.

Both will help you with your questions on bait, tackle, set-up, where to go, etc....and they open up pretty early.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Dizzy Lizzy's is across from a launch point where Cervantes and Scenic Hwy change right near the mouth of Bayou Texar, just around the corner from the 17th Ave Boat launch. Steve, (the Owner) is a great source of info and bait (of course), Outcast is also a great shop.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

use the shrimp or cut baitand a very small hook to catch some pinfish or croaker, then use them as live bait. also if you go over by the o-club pool there is a washout ditch, if you have a cast net there are usually bull minnows in there


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

any luck out there this morning? I was thinking of taking my daughter out for a few hours, any signs of bait?


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

*Tell me what I caught, I'm guessing pinfish*

Well I got a bite on just about every cast. Don't know what I was doing wrong, but only hooked and landed 1 fish. Caught on frozen shrimp. Really don't know what it was, best I can tell it looks like a pinfish. About the size of my hand.

Ended up going to "serenity point" due to higher wind in the other spots.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Saltwater newbie said:


> Well I got a bite on just about every cast. Don't know what I was doing wrong, but only hooked and landed 1 fish. Caught on frozen shrimp. Really don't know what it was, best I can tell it looks like a pinfish. About the size of my hand.
> 
> Ended up going to "serenity point" due to higher wind in the other spots.


 yup sounds like pinfsh or maybe croaker, now that its starting to get warm you are almost required to use live bait or those little suckers will eat anything you put out there that cant get away. next time try a bigger hook and throw a pinfish out for bait, hooked thru the tail or snout. and i like to put a little slice on either side of them. just enough to make them bleed but not enough to kill them. Then just wait it out and you never know whatll eat it, just dont forget to loosen your drag if you set your pole down..... i dont wanna talk about how i learned that lesson:whistling:


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll have to give that a try, that and use live bait. Maybe next weekend I'll have some free time to go out to the pier and try my hand, hopefully pick up a tip or two along the way


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Got a picture loaded of my "catch". What is it?


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

pinfish


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks. My guess was right!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

This is awesome:thumbup:


----------



## JLChandler (Mar 18, 2013)

was that at the sea wall?


----------

